# Black 'water'!



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We looked at an RV at the recent MH show (Signature Motorhomes - Thor Ace) and one of our questions was how you go about emptying the black water. 

I understand the mechanism having rented an RV in the USA however how do owners find sites in the UK for facilities for doing this? Are sites tooled up for you folks or is it a question of finding a sewage manhole cover...

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Surely you'd have a 'man' to see to that sort of thing


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

In the absence of a manhole type dump point you just pump through a one inch hose (you could use smaller but it doesn't flow so well) it into wherever everybody else is disposing in to. It's simple and remember you only need to empty infrequently as the tanks are quite big, every two weeks or so in our case. I looked at the Thor Aces a couple of years ago and thought them a pretty good van.

Some detail. A three inch flexible pipe goes from the waste outlet on the van to the pump (macerator 12v). That hose fixes in place by twisting on. The pump has a one inch outlet but you could reduce further. I'm currently parked 50m from the dump point here, it's a toilet bowl fitted outside and was intended for cassette emptying. The pump chops it up and sends it the 50m as a liquid and up into the toilet bowl easily, two or three minutes for 60 or 80 lt. I then shoot the contents of the grey tank through to clean the hoses. Finally I disconnect the one inch hose (twist connector)held high from the pump and walk to the dump point passing the hose backwards over my shoulder so the any residue goes into the dump point. I've done it into toilets in houses and never spilled a drop. It's just as smelly as cassette emptying except that you don't need to stand right beside it as you empty. I hope I've made myself clear.

Go for it is my advice.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now there is a complete answer to a question.we are back to the old days at last.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby just what is wrong with you ?

You grumpy old man 

Loads of people post their best solutions

If you have a better one then post it 

Don't sit in the background judging the responses 

It's what we've got Few members but some of us are still trying 

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps Sandra my love you best read the post again, because you have got the wrong end of the stick.:kiss::kiss:

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can only agree with erneboy as to the operation. 
Not sure about the UK now but France seems to have a 'disposal' point in almost every town usually well signed.
Gone are the days of skulking round the back of garages or supermarkets looking for a sewer manhole cover.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> In the absence of a manhole type dump point you just pump through a one inch hose (you could use smaller but it doesn't flow so well) it into wherever everybody else is disposing in to. It's simple and remember you only need to empty infrequently as the tanks are quite big, every two weeks or so in our case. I looked at the Thor Aces a couple of years ago and thought them a pretty good van.
> 
> Some detail. A three inch flexible pipe goes from the waste outlet on the van to the pump (macerator 12v). That hose fixes in place by twisting on. The pump has a one inch outlet but you could reduce further. I'm currently parked 50m from the dump point here, it's a toilet bowl fitted outside and was intended for cassette emptying. The pump chops it up and sends it the 50m as a liquid and up into the toilet bowl easily, two or three minutes for 60 or 80 lt. I then shoot the contents of the grey tank through to clean the hoses. Finally I disconnect the one inch hose (twist connector)held high from the pump and walk to the dump point passing the hose backwards over my shoulder so the any residue goes into the dump point. I've done it into toilets in houses and never spilled a drop. It's just as smelly as cassette emptying except that you don't need to stand right beside it as you empty. I hope I've made myself clear.
> 
> Go for it is my advice.


A proper MoHo post from you Alan, nice to see, well done


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> A proper MoHo post from you Alan, nice to see, well done


Ingratiating, no kev, but unctuousness at its best, not exactly the path to world or forum peace. 

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Deleted.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Ingratiating, no kev, but unctuousness at its best, not exactly the path to world or forum peace.
> 
> Terry


You missread me Terry, it was a well meant comment, if slightly TIC, no smugness in there, reward good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Kevin, my dear chap. I always provide as comprehensive an answer as I can to any motorhome question that may come up. I always have done.
> 
> Given the amount of time you've so kindly spent promoting me and telling people that I know everything I though you'd have realised that.
> 
> ...


You just have to spoil it don't you, we get few enough MoHo queries as it is, you gave a very good answer, I commended you for it that's all, I just did it in the style you seem to have adopted, I did mean to click thanks, but got sidetracked, I'll bother you no more.

"you've so kindly spent promoting me and telling people that I know everything" not likely Alan, that is purely in your head.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

In that case Kev. You have my apology and I'll delete the comments which are annoying you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> In that case Kev. You have my apology and I'll delete the comments which are annoying you.


That could take months


----------

